# Happy Birthday, Samson!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Today is Samson's first birthday, so we had a little bit of a birthday party for him....



















The hat didn't last long.....but we still got a couple pictures of him in it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I picked out a new collar for him:










And his two new toys:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And his birthday treat:










He still has a Frosty Paw to have, but my wife is making me wait for that.....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

nice..but I think he would have liked my idea better...


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

He really likes new toys. He plays with them for a week straight and then he'll go back to tennis balls as usual.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> nice..but I think he would have liked my idea better...


:lol: I'm sure he would. Actual, my brother-in-law is now asking if we'd be interested in studding Samson out to his female.....

I don't know.....I'd get my new puppy.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

If you dont want to hear a bunch of crap in here, be sure and get all the clearances on both of them...


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

it looks liek samson had a great 1st birthday! he is such a good looking dog. and yes i totally agree with greg... there would be a *LOT* of "crap"


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sampson! By the looks of those pictures, you are one very special fella in your pack!

You all, Sampson is beautiful!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jason Jaber said:


> ...and yes i totally agree with greg... there would be a *LOT* of "crap"


Well, I'd want to do it right, or not at all. I know Samson isn't old enough yet, too.

I'll have to be careful with my brother-in-law....they grew up on a farm, and having puppies "just" happened for them. And I'm sure that most everyone on here would probably think he would be an irresponsible backyard breeder, too.....


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Hey - are you sure Samson hasn't already been studded out? Or maybe he escaped and came cross country to Ohio and met a pretty girl named Foxy Roxy? I think he's Samwise's papa. It's weird how much they look alike, especially the first, second, and last pics.

I agree, get your clearances, you'll be glad you did. It certainly can't hurt (except your wallet, lol).

Anyway, happy birthday Samson! Tell daddy to give you a belly rub for me.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Shadow would kill me if I put a hat like that on him.

Great pictures!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay.....here he is with his Frosty Paws. In both shots, he got up like that on his own.....which he's never done before.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like he had a great time and was thougharlly spoilt ( having a senior moment spelling that word and even spell checker can't sort it ) don't think Tom would sit there with a hat on, he'd want to eat it.
************HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMSON******************


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like he (and your family) had a great time. It's hard to believe they grow up so quickly. He's beautiful. Lexie is dark red like that too. 

HAPPY BELATED!!!


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

Happy birthday Samson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Samson! It looks like he had a wonderful birthday. He's such a beautiful dog.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy birthday to Sampson! Glad I'm not the only one who puts party hats on their dog


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Samson arty: 

Looks like you had a great time and I really enjoyed seeing the photos .

I can not wait until Harleys first birthday, it will be amazing to see how much he has changed.

Rose x


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks soo much for sharing the pics. I really hope he had a nice 1st bday. Those pics are tooo cute. He is one lucky pup and your one lucky owner. I dream of the day I can spoil my pup.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMSON! Awsome pictures, I really enjoyed them


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday from me and my girls too


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Rick, do not forget about the frosty paws contest, I think you definitely have some winning photos there! He could win a years supply of frosty paws, they give you 24 coupons 2 for each month. I know You will win, get it in for the September contest.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> Rick, do not forget about the frosty paws contest, I think you definitely have some winning photos there! He could win a years supply of frosty paws, they give you 24 coupons 2 for each month. I know You will win, get it in for the September contest.


I submitted the second picture..... I went and looked at their past winners, and they're really not that exciting.....so I think we might have a chance....:crossfing


----------

